
Transcripts Of Interviews With The Greatest Physicists Of The XXth Century - Anon84
http://www.aip.org/history/ohilist/transcripts.html
======
cunard-n
Gamow: "No, I'm a fake Ph.D. I never got a real degree." I just have to say. I
love the way this guy talks. What a fun article.

